# Inexpensive Scrim or alternative?



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I would like to do a projection in the haunt this year, but I'm not sure where to purchase an inexpensive scrim or what to use as a cheap alternative. Does anyone have some advice on this?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Old white bedsheet? Cheapo shower curtain?


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

That's more of a projection screen. I'm looking for a scrim.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheesecloth ?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been thinking about black landscape fabric.... I have some left over from the back yard and I though it may make a scrim... I have not had time to check it out... 
It's pretty cheap and fairly light and tough...
If my memory is intact (not likely) I think the lighting angles are pretty critical to making scrim illusions work well...
One can spend a fair amount of cash on lights that can control the edges to avoid spilling onto the scrim.
Inexpensive is a nebulous term... Size matters too...
This place 
http://www.studio-productions-inc.com/set_home.html
will make you a real theatrical scrim... If you don't need too big of one this may be the best alternative... I looked a 4 foot wide by 8 foot tall scrim would be $53.00 plus shipping...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What Palmdale Haunter said: Landscaping cloth/weed block cloth. I use this stuff for my lightening effect. It hides the computer monitor, but lets the light through. There are two different kinds of cloth, both black. One is more of a fabric, the other is plastic. Either one works, but the plastic can't be flame retarted. Home Depot or Lowes carries the stuff.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks - I'll check the landscaping fabric out. My thing is that I don't want a big black square out in the yard that is obviously a screen.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You could always hide your scrim inside of a mausoleum facade, that way you have a place to hide your projector.


----------



## joey207 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have no idea, but I'm glad I had a look at this thread. Some great advice!


----------

